# Who killed Bin Laden? Here's a Marine's answer "



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Who killed Bin Laden? Here's a Marine's answer "

America is not at war, the US Marines are at war; America is at the mall."

Let's be clear on this: OBAMA did NOT kill Bin Laden. An American sailor, who Obama, just a few weeks before, was debating on whether or not to PAY, did!

In fact, if you remember a little less than two years ago, his administration actually charged and attempted to court-martial three Navy Seals from Seal Team Six, when a terrorist suspect they captured, complained they had punched him during the take-down and bloodied his nose.

Obama's administration further commented how brutal they were. The left were calling them Nazi's and Baby Killers. Now all of a sudden, the very brave men they vilified are now heroes when they make his administration look good in the eyes of the public. Obama just happened to be the one in office when the CIA finally found him and our sailors took him out.

Essentially, Obama only gave an answer, Yes or No, to him being taken out. This is NOT an Obama victory, but an AMERICAN victory!!

Ed Schreiber
Col. US MC (Ret.)
"Semper Fi"

OBAMA'S OWN WORDS TRAP HIM:
2008: "Navy Seal Team 6 is Cheney's private assassination team." 
2011: "I put together Seal Team 6 to take out Bin Laden."

2008: "Bin Laden is innocent until proven guilty, and must be captured alive and given a fair trial." 
2011: "I authorized Seal Team 6 to kill Bin Laden."

2008: " Guantanamo is entirely unnecessary, and the detainees should not be interrogated." 
2011: "Vital intelligence was obtained from Guantanamo detainees that led to our locating Bin Laden."

I HOPE THIS GETS SENT AROUND TO PEOPLE WHO CARE ABOUT THE TRUTH! Remind the people who vote, time to throw out the trash is nearly here.

Those who have had freedom and lost it will never see it again!"


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends on which side of FAUX news a person gets their biased news from.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

You do realise nothing in this piece is true as explained here:
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/quotes/ownwords.asp
Is it so hard to do 5 sec fact check before posting?


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

viktor - haven't you realized yet that the truth will never get in the way of a good anti-obama story?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*"I HOPE THIS GETS SENT AROUND TO PEOPLE WHO CARE ABOUT THE TRUTH!"*

LOL! I can't decide if that's irony or satire.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Semper Fi! For Viktor - Snopes is untrustworthy.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Charles, whether Snopes is trustworthy or not is not the point. The point is that the Obama "quotes" in the original post are made up lies, along with the fictional letter by Ed Schreiber, Col. US MC (Ret.). They will remain lies until you find a reference where POTUS said that, which you obviously are unable to do.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

"Semper Fi! For Viktor - Snopes is untrustworthy." 
Snopes is untrustworthy, why because they don't reaffirm your world beliefs?

The first thing I do when I see some outlandish claim is research it to see if it has some validity to it. In fact before I read the comments I searched found the Sonpes article and then came back to make a post. I found that Viktor a had done due diligence, and posted the link first. At that point I was going to ignore the thread, but then you have the people who just want to beleive lies responding, and i just have to point out that it doesn't matter if there are people who want to believe lies because they will. So, I am not responding to debate it with them. I am responding to show that there are other people who would rather know the truth and will not beleive in lies.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Ed Schreiber/Schriber, Col. US MC (Ret.) might not even exist. This alleged spam/urban legend is the only reference I found for him on Google. I think any other Marine Colonel would have a lot more hits. How do you folks determine the truth? Why is Snopes untrustworthy? Be specific, please. Oh, and try to be truthful. -Jack


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I don't really care I'm glad the bastard is dead. And, I hope we send a lot more to meet with Allah. Good riddance.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

A-men Howie!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

A-men Howie #2 I just wonder if the world economy would be better off if the wars didn't happen. But too late to speculate now.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I am a veteran, I served from 76-80 just after Vietnam, even though I didn't go to the "nam" I was treated as such because of the time I served.. I have been spit at, had bottles thrown at me, been called names that I wouldn't call my dog. My biggest concern is not who killed Bin Laden, or weather Obama said this or that.
My concern is that no other American Serviceman or women ever has to feel like their country hates them for serving. I thought it was the right thing to do, "serve my country", its taken a long time to let the wounds of those words and how I was treated scab over. THESE MEN AND WOMEN ARE HERO'S, EVERYONE OF THEM.
there are the few exceptions, the ones who loose it and do unspeakable things to innocent people, but I figure these are the same ones who would be doing those things here had they not ended up over there, and those who just cant handle what they are going through. 
To all my brothers and sisters I say welcome home, job well done, THANK YOU. I am proud of you and your service to my country. I will use my real full name here: Steven L. Palmer…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm at least one person who admires and thanks you for your service, Steven. Whether or not the POTUS uttered those quotes is irrelevant to me. Ask yourself if in your interpretation of the facts, the POTUS has taken undue credit for the assassination. That's all.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

No, Bertha, truth is always relevant, more so than interpretation. The lesson of this thread is that in the modern Orwellian-like political discourse facts mean nothing while delusions mean everything.

The POTUS has not taken undue credit and never bragged about the issue, although many in his position would and did under similar circumstances. Here is the peculiarity of this kind of job: when mission fails he takes the blame (it was Carter who failed to rescue hostages, remember?), when mission succeeds it's the people on the frontline who take the credit (deservingly as they might).


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

"truth is always relevant" 
That's a plus one here for truth. 
Because what started this whole thread was a falsehood. But it fits with some folks bias, they want to beleive it, and when it comes time to understand it isn't true…........ well then it's time to talk about other things.
I too served in a time when it wasn't the "cool" thing for young men to do. I could tell you stories but I won't because our service to our country has little to do with spreading falsehoods on the internet. 
Everyone in this country has the right of free speech. I think that many of us abuse that right.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Steven,
I am a Vietnam veteran. I've also spent a lot of time trying to document a single case of a serviceman being spit on during the Vietnam war. I've not found a single police report or complaint and I'm not the only one who looks into this. Frankly, the public wouldn't stand for it and the police would be called. Can you document a case or your case?

On the topic-Going after bin Laden was a gutsy call. The President put his presidency on the line. A failed mission would have cost him the election, just ask Jimmy Carter. Clinton also tried to get bin Laden before 9/11. Remember the Republican complaints and claims of "wagging the dog?" Then we can look at the Bush Administration's dismissal or ignoring intelligence warnings. Remember the President's Daily Brief from the CIA titled "Bin Ladin Determined To Strike in US" which Bush and his Administration got less than a month before 9/11? Instead BushCo wanted to go after WMD that didn't even exist and got us into an unnecessary, long and expensive preventative war. "Preventive war was an invention of Hitler. Frankly, I would not even listen to anyone seriously that came and talked about such a thing." ~Dwight D. Eisenhower

We seem to have some selective memories around here. The facts around this simply don't support what some want to believe. So they make up stuff to support their fantasies.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

So who is the author of this letter? Pretty good bet he isn't a Marine, let alone a retired Colonel. With the list of easily debunked claims, it's clear his goal is to swiftboat Obama. What's also clear is if you are reading his creation and parroting the shouts and lies, *HE OWNS YOU*, you have stopped thinking for yourself. -Jack


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

When I joined LJ, I promised myself I wounldn't get involved with discussions on either politics or religion. So without breaking that promise I'll offer three observations: (1) thank you to all who serve or have served our country; (2) I agree with Larry Williams that "(w)e seem to have some selective memories around here (and) (t)he facts around this simply don't support what some want to believe"; and (3) I believe my time will be spent in a more productive manner by returning to my shop rather than discussing matters where the participants have irreconcilable views.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

"truth is always relevant" 
.
This is true. I should have phrased my comment as follows:
Whether or not the POTUS uttered those quotes *doesn't interest me all that much.*
.
My mistake.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

lwllms- I was spit at not on, it was in Broadway park in San Diego right around September of 77, I had a beer bottle thrown at me out of a moving car in Seattle a couple months later. Not long after that I stopped wearing anything that would alert people to the fact that I was in the service. Nearly 80% of the people I served with in my first two years were Vietnam vets, it started to thin out some after that. 
As I said, I came in right after the war, but felt the sting of association. I find it hard to believe that you havn't been able to document a single case. One of my very best friends, Domonic Diodato was a Marine who did two tours in Nam, He recounted numerous instances of abuse at the hands of fine upstanding citizens. Just having short hair was enough to get you swore at and called names. It happened so often I would leave the base planing on getting into with someone before the night was over.. I don't know where you live, or lived back then but in California it was commonplace. I personally thank you for your service and would like to welcome you home. 
I consider myself a proud American, sometimes maybe to proud. There is though no excuse for the abuse leveled at veterans from that period of our history. I know dozens of vets who just like me, still carry the scars of how we were treated by our own countryman. I thought that it was behind me, but obviously its not. Sorry, I will shut up now..


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Steven,
Between deployments to Vietnam, my squadron was based at NAS Lemoore in California. For part of 1968, '69 and '70 I hitchhiked all over California. Sometimes I'd catch a military hop from Lemoore to NAS Alemeda near San Francisco, NAS Mirmar near San Diego, or NAS North Island in San Diego. Then I'd hitchhike back and just see where I ended up going. I'd wear my uniform when hitchhiking because it was so easy to get a ride in uniform and the police never hassled me. All kinds of great people gave me rides-farm laborers who didn't speak any English, elderly couples, hippies and everyone else. I never had a single problem.

Until I see some documentation of anyone spitting on servicemen during Vietnam, I'll continue to believe it's an urban myth. Like I said, when several other members of a veteran's group I used to belong to tried to find some documentation of any instance we couldn't find a thing. Anyone who wants can Google this stuff and see what they find, a lot of people have tried to find something.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Steven,

On further thought, I do remember problems after I got out. Within weeks of returning home from Vietnam and getting out of the Navy; Denver's Mayor, Bill McNichols, had this assistant that kept a group of Vietnam Veterans from being in the Veterans Day Parade. This assistant was quoted in the newspapers as saying, "You wouldn't want criminals marching in a law day parade, would you?"

I belonged to a National and State group of Vietnam veterans in college, the National Association of Collegiate Veterans and the Colorado Association of Collegiate Veterans. The largest local posts of the VFW and American Legion both came to recruit us as members. Both were Post #1 of their organizations. Did you know both started in Denver and were founded by the same people? When it came time for elections at John S. Stewart Post #1 of the VFW, they realized the new Vietnam veteran members were a large enough group that we could elect anyone we wanted to any of the offices. They panicked and had the National organization revoke the charter and stop the election. We hadn't planned any kind of election nonsense and didn't have a Vietnam vet nominated for any office other than Post Chaplin. In fact we were all in Rochester, New York for the convention of NACV when the election was to be held. When we got back from Rochester, we were all told we weren't welcome at the VFW.

The National Association of Collegiate Veterans and the Colorado Association of Collegiate Veterans were concerned mostly with veterans medical care, veterans employment and the GI Bill. We were certainly nothing the VFW needed to fear.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I spent the summer of '69 in transit at Treasure Island in San Francisco. Spent a lot of time at the Filmore West in the Haight district and out in Sausolito - the heart of hippyville at the time. Don't remember ever being hassled there or anywhere I traveled in uniform. Remember that the local VFW was not welcoming to Vietnam vets when I returned home, not that I was interested anyway.

I've had things thrown at me but always figured it was because I was being an asshole not because I was a vet.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

May be true, may not…however DO NOT put all of your faith in Snopes. They also have an agenda and are known to slant their ratings based on their own outlook.

Do your own research - just like you told the OP….and no a Snope search is NOT research….


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally like president Obama and hated Bush Cheney and their cohorts etc, don't forget under their rule there were terrible attrocities and torture in aAu Gharab prison so shocking we were never allowed to see it in person.Terrible things happened in Guantanamo Bay also torture etc.
We never expected the good guys i.e America to sign up to this kind of illegal torture and carry it out.Obama has said several things then when in power changed his tune but hey they all do that.We should never have been in Iraq because there was never good reason Sadam Hussein never posed a threat to America or the west despite all these so called weapons of mass destructions once described as mushroom cloud type weapons.We got it all wrong.Osama bin laden should have been taken alive according to international law, and yet he was executed maybe he would have said to much if put on trial I don't know ,but he and therefore we were never given the chance to find out.He was aided and made secure in pakistan under the noses of the authorities for years and guess what the pakistani miltari a few blocks away did not know. wow.There were many breaches of international law torture murder etc carried out in Bushes name so before we condemn President Obama we should remind ourselves of what his mob did illegally and we too in Britain. Alistair


----------

